# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Melatonin and Vitamin B6

## Cam

So I've decided to try the Lucid Aid route and bought some Melatonin and Vitamin B6 at a local drug store. Here's my question. What dosage should I take and when? I am a pretty hard sleeper so if I can fall asleep I'll usually stay asleep (unless a nightmare wakes me up). The dosages are 3mg Melatonin and 100mg B6. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## ninja9578

2 of the melatonin and 1 of the B6 pills should be optimal.

----------


## Rathez

Please be aware that prolonged overdose of B6 can cause temporary loss of feeling in your fingers / hands (you'll get tingly feelings) so don't overdose the B6 for more than 2 days in a row.

Having said that, I would recommend 3mg of Melatonin and 200mg of B6.  This is what has worked for me.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

2 3mg tablets of melatonin is way too much if your starting out. I'd even go so far as to say work your way up to 3mg by starting at 1mg. I'd also go with 100mg of B6. As for when you should take them, well, really you'd have to experiment with that. The only thing I'd really suggest is not to take either or both every night. I've done this a few times, taking one or the other or both on the same night. When I did I always put a large gap in between the nights I took them so I don't build a tolerance and so I didn't get any side effects.

----------


## Cam

Okay. Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm gonna try both of them tonight, 1x 3mg Melatonin tablet and 1x 100mg B6 tablet. I won't be doing this more than once, maximum twice a week. That should be fine. The melatonin says you can take a pill a day for up to 2 months in a row then take a week off, and start another 2 months, so just once or twice a week should be fine, same for the B6. That way I shouldn't receive any side-effects or grow an immunity and of course I'll be careful where if I feel any abnormalities I'll stay away for awhile. I'm going to try taking the Melatonin 30 minutes before bed and the B6 right before I lay down to sleep. See if that works. Thanks for all the tips guys and please keep them coming! I wish to be fully educated as possible on this topic, I want to stay safe and also effective!

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Actually, this...





> I'm going to try taking the Melatonin 30 minutes before bed and the B6 right before I lay down to sleep. See if that works.



...was going to be my next suggestion. You must be psychic!  ::D:

----------


## Cam

Okay, so I tried it last night and didn't really notice a difference at first. Throughout the day I seemed to remember a few of my dreams however which usually doesn't happen. I'm going to try it again but this time make sure I have something on my stomach, including some cheese for tryptophan. After this i'll be done for the week. Don't want to take too much right when I'm starting out. I'm going to work on my recall and try taking the melatonin right before I'm going to actually go to sleep since it works fast and I want it to have the maximum impact then the B6 right after. I'll post results. From what I can remember my dreams were vivid last night, though I don't recall them being any more vivid than usual, I just remember more than usual.

----------

